# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Brandend maagzuur

## snipper

Hoi,

Weet iemand of je pilletjes tegen brandend maagzuur (zoals Rennies) langere tijd dagelijks kunt nemen? 
Is dat schadelijk voor je maag oid?

En zijn er ook andere middeltjes tegen?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## corry

dag snipper, heb je erg last van brandend maagzuur? helpen de rennies? Ikzelf had nooit zoveel baat bij rennies je zou zantac kunnen proberen dit werkt anders als rennies en ook langer en is gewoon verkrijgbaar bij de drogist, kijk of ze dit middel van eigen merk hebben dat scheelt nogal in de prijs. vermijd verder koolzuurhoudende dranken, teveel koffie en scherpe kruiden, als je vooral s'nachts last hebt van zuurbranden kan je ,het hoofdeinde van je bed iets verhogen door bijv. een extra kussen onder het matras te leggen, ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt en beterschap.

----------


## snipper

Hoi Corry,

Rennies helpen wel maar ik was vooral benieuwd of ze op lange termijn geen kwaad kunnen doen. Bedankt voor de tips!

Groetjes

----------


## corry

Voor zover ik weet kunnen ze op langere termijn niet echt kwaad wel kan je er zo aan gewend raken dat het niet meer zo goed helpt.

vr. groet

----------


## middenrifje

Ik denk dat een doktersbezoek beter is dan het langdurig slikken van rennies.

----------


## Charlotte 1

Er wordt gezegd dat Rennies kleine maagbloedinkjes kunnen veroorzaken.
Bij mij helpt Omeprazol heel goed. Kun je op recept van de arts krijgen.
Dit middel heeft mijn huisarts mij aanbevolen en het is echt prima.

----------


## sabin

Oppassen met rennies. Ze werken goed indien je ze af en toe inneemt. Maar wanneer je ze dagelijks inneemt wordt je er afhankelijk van en gaat je maagzuur erger worden. Lees even dit artikel: http://refluxstoppen.com/blog/rennie/

Staat ook een goede video over rennies. Zeker eens bekijken indien je meer over rennies en hun werking wilt ontdekken.

Groeten,
Sabin

----------

